# Vorteile MySQL gegenüber Access



## Neo (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Ich benötige mal eure unterstützung bitte  

Ich muss eine arbeit machen und möchte php mit mysql verwenden, mir wird aber php mit access als db vorgeschlagen  

Könnten ein paar schlaue köpfe und alle andern die was dazu wissen mal ein paar schlagkräftige argumente liefern womit ich den ***** vom php & mysql gespann überzeugen kann?

Danke herzlichst im voraus
....Neo


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Februar 2004)

Hier sind mal ein paar Argumente:

MySQL ist ein richtiges Datenbanksystem.
MySQL ist ein Server.
MySQL ist kostenlos und Open Source.
MySQL gibt es auch für Linux.
MySQL ist auch bei grossen Datenbanken noch schnell.
MySQL ist IMHO der Standard für Online-Datenbanken.
MySQL wird oft in Verbindung mit PHP gebracht.
MySQL ist Teil eines vorkonfigurierten Apache-Servers.
Für MySQL und PHP gibt es eine grössere User-Gemeinde, die man bei Problemen fragen kann.

Vielleicht hilft's Dir ja weiter, ich wünsch von ganzem Herzen Dir viel Glück im Kampf gegen die Access-Befürworter.


----------



## Slizzzer (8. Februar 2004)

Nuja, Access is nu mal ne Desktopdatenbank und windowsgebunden.

Kommt eben immer auf den Einsatz an. Aber wenn schon PHP genannt ist, dann sollte man auch MySQL nutzen. Allein wegen der ganzen MySQL-Funktionen in PHP.
Soll das ganze aber im Internet stehen, dann gibt es keine andere Wahl als MySQL. Wer unterstützt schon Access auf dem Webserver .

Der Vorteil von Access ist, das Du auch ohne Programmierung nur durch "klicken" zu guten Ergebnissen kommst. Und in einem gewissen Umfang ist Access Netzwerkfähig.


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Februar 2004)

> Wer unterstützt schon Access auf dem Webserver


Hoster mit Windows-Systemen und ASP oder .net. Aber selbst da ist MSSQL die bessere Wahl.



> Der Vorteil von Access ist, das Du auch ohne Programmierung nur durch "klicken" zu guten Ergebnissen kommst.


Access ist einigermassen in Ordnung, wenn man die Datenbanken nur für sich selbst entwirft (z.B. MP3-Archive oder solche Dinge). Aber sobald man anfängt, die Datenbanken mit einem Frontend zu versehen, hört Access auch schon wieder auf, akzeptabel zu sein. Die Makroprogrammierung ist unübersichtlich und schlecht pflegbar, Access Basic ist noch schlimmer als normales VB und überhaupt ist Access nur für die Leute zu gebrauchen, die sich (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht mit richtigen Datenbanksystemen beschäftigen wollen.



> Und in einem gewissen Umfang ist Access Netzwerkfähig.


Ja, aber soweit ich weiss nur über eine ODBC-Schnittstelle oder eine Netzwerkfreigabe, weil man direkten Zugriff auf die Datenbankdatei braucht. Einen Datenbankserver gibt es nicht und der Zugriff über SMB macht teilweise schon bei ~6000 Datensätzen und 4-5 Usern Probleme, was für Netzwerkdatenbanken eigentlich Peanuts sein sollte.


----------



## Neo (8. Februar 2004)

ihr seit echt goldig.
Herzlichen Dank! Allen voran an Dario 

Ich hab das ganze mal schön verpackt und eingereicht!
Mal antwort abwarten! 

Mehr gründe sind natürlich willkommen!


----------



## Slizzzer (9. Februar 2004)

> Ja, aber soweit ich weiss nur über eine ODBC-Schnittstelle oder eine Netzwerkfreigabe, weil man direkten Zugriff auf die Datenbankdatei braucht. Einen Datenbankserver gibt es nicht und der Zugriff über SMB macht teilweise schon bei ~6000 Datensätzen und 4-5 Usern Probleme, was für Netzwerkdatenbanken eigentlich Peanuts sein sollte.



Wie ich schon sagte: Access ist eben mehr eine Desktop-Datenbank. Dennoch kann man damit auch recht komplizierte Datenbankmodelle erstellen und betreiben. In unserem Netzwerk greifen bis zu 15 User gleichzeitig darauf zu und es befinden sich rund 20000 Datensätze mit Unterdatensätzen darin. Es funktioniert doch. Wenn die Datenbank in einen reinen Datenteil (Backend) und ein lokal installiertes "Bedientool" (Frontend) aufgeteilt ist, liegt die Last beim Client.



> Access nur für die Leute zu gebrauchen, die sich (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht mit richtigen Datenbanksystemen beschäftigen wollen.



Ohne Kenntnisse vom Datenbankdesign kommt man auch nicht unbedingt weiter. Was ich mit einfach bezeichnen würde ist das Erstellen von Berichten und Formularen, dass dank der Wizards recht fix geht (klar muss man da auch noch per Hand nacharbeiten).


----------

